# Inflatable Kayak Recommendations



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering if any of you yak fishermen and/or fisherladies out there could recommend a decent inflatable yak for fishing? I'm looking for something to use on the likes of the hoga. tusc, and probably the smaller lakes around the area. I don't have a large car(03 hyundai accent hatchback) so inflatable is about the only way I can go as I have no real hauling capabilities. Also I'm a bigger guy 6' 2" 300lbs(hoping to change that second stat in due time)


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I would go with a short and wide rotomolded(plastic) yak. You could probably stuff a 9 footer in the hatch and let it stick out. Malibu makes a nice one called the Mini X. It's a stable sit on top with a 300lb capacity. The weight is about 40lbs, so it is pretty easy to carry or drag. Check out Austin Kayak for year end model sales. looking at around $500


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info, def will look into it. At that size, might even be able to strap it to the top of the car.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I use a SeaEagle on rivers and it's OK on lakes as long as it's not too windy. I'm closer to 200 lbs so you might want to look at the next size up.

Www.seaeagle.com
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Why must you think you need to go inflatable route? I seen some guy mount a roof rack on those lil electric cars carrying a OK yaks on top down the highway. Look freakin cool! LOL

So with right roof rack set up you have the option of any kayak and not have to resort to very terrible reputation of inflatables. 

Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I've used an inflatable on small rivers and lakes for 3 years. I like the convenience and the lightweight. It suits my needs when I paddle upstream a mile or so then float back downstream. If I'm going on a longer float I usually rent a hardbody from a livery. A quality inflatable only takes 5 minutes to inflate and are very tough. They do not puncture easily and when they do it's a pretty easy repair. I've never heard of any "very terrible reputation" perhaps this poster is referring to a cheap pool toy inflatable. White water rafts are inflatable, Navy seals use inflatables, ocean liners use inflatable life rafts so they're certainly a viable alternative to Ohio streams.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Tbusy, I do agree that you should probably get a plastic kayak instead of an inflatable. The inflatable will be more hassle each time out than dealing with car-topping a rigid kayak. Also, I wouldn't suggest getting a kayak with a 300 pound weight limit... you'll be much more stable if you're in a kayak with a greater capacity. Concerning your comment about "hoping to change" that number... kayaking is actually a great way to do that. After getting married (to a good cook), buying a house, and getting a desk job... I found that I was way less active than I had been in college... and I had put on 40 pounds. I got into kayaking & kayak fishing... last year, I improved my eating habits and I put over 300 miles on my kayak (gps tracked, and those are all lake miles... no riding the currents) and managed to lose 43 pounds. I'm now just shy of 50 pounds lighter than when I got into kayaking, and that's with packing on a few pounds of upper body muscle.

Anyway, I'm quite certain that if you go with a rigid kayak, you'll be much happier in the long run, and a lot more likely to stick with it. I'd be more than happy to get together with you & help come up with a transportation solution for your little car (I have some experience). There's also a guy in the area (we'll see if he notices this thread and weighs in on it) who hauls his kayak on top of a Honda Fit (if I remember correctly).


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Back in the day, I regularly rode around with a 15 foot canoe on top of a 1980 Honda Civic.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've still never heard of a good idea to own an inflatable kayak in Ohio. There are lots of good reasons if you paddle whitewater.
But for fishing in Ohio, I can't think of why you'd want one.

Price: inflatables, or at least ones that will hold up, like Sea Eagle, are way more than a suitable kayak.
Weight: about the same

I'd go with a Perception Swifty 9.5 every time over an inflatable.
http://perceptionsport.com/kayaks/PRS_Swifty

Cheap (~$300), will handle any water, super stable, and will hold up to a beating.

I do a lot of "drag my kayak down a bank, wade/paddle upstream a mile, and float back down". And I drag my kayak through some serious crap...over logs, thru briers, over gravel....blah blah blah.
Occasionally I'll get a fairly deep scratch. I can't imagine what that would look like with an inflatable.
And I can get my kayak off and on my car in a couple minutes...no inflating needed.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Inflatables are just plain terrible in control and tracking if there ever is any. Reason you go around and around in circle without any paddling effort. That what their bad reputation is plus it is very easy to puncture especially if a sharp edge piece of metal or rebar which is to common in Ohio waters. No thanks! I don't want to have to downgrade myself after not able to replace all expensive gears lost because I know I wont.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey T-busy

I am also unfortunate enough to own a 2003 Accent! Actually, its a good car. But more importantly here, I manage to haul a 14 ft. Sportspal Canoe on it no problem. Just make yourself a homemade rack out of 2"x2" oak pieces and strap them through the car doors. Make the 2x2's long enough to accomodate whatever yak/canoe you buy. I think mine are like 45 inches long. They do stick out from the door a little (watch your head getting in!) but they are still well inside the width of the mirrors. I can see and drive fine. I may even make new wider ones to accomodate a jon boat.

Anyway, don't let the car limit your choices on the yak (or canoe).


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

First off, thanks to everyone for the input and opinions. Second, it seems there is a mixed bag as whether to go inflatable or not, but glad to hear there are many viable choices since my car won't be a major determining factor after all. Yet, I still have the issue of storage, since I live in an apartment. I could get a garage unit, but that adds another $70 to my rent every month. Decisions, decisions, decisions hahaha


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, inflatable is better than nothing for sure! No matter what you're talking about (inflatable vs. rigid, sit-in vs. sit-on, canoe vs. kayak... and a million other debates), there will always be people on both sides. The good news is, you're not as limited by transportation issues as you may have originally thought. However, if you can't store it, it doesn't matter how easily you can transport it. Inflatable is certainly an option. Tracking issues tend to be problematic on lakes, but perhaps not as bad on streams if you mostly plan on riding the current. Punctures are always a concern but with care, most can be avoided (and the rest are usually repairable as was already mentioned). I have an inflatable stand up paddleboard and I believe it was well worth the price I paid for it. I don't fish from it (haven't yet anyway, may try someday) but I paddle it fairly regularly for enjoyment and for exercise. It's very easy to take on vacation with me (kayak on the roof, paddleboard rolled up inside the car)... where I get to surf waves with it and use it to run shark baits out a few hundred yards offshore. It's very durable for an inflatable, but I still have to be more careful with it than with my kayaks which are plastic.

Do you have much experience paddling or are you just now looking to get into it? Have you kayaked much in plastic kayaks? Ever try an inflatable kayak? Might be good to try before spending a bunch of money. Not sure if any kayak outfitters that do demos (test paddles) also allow customers to demo inflatables, but if so, try and do that because it may tell you a lot about whether or not you'll enjoy one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Tbusy said:


> Yet, I still have the issue of storage, since I live in an apartment.


Put kayak in living room, fill with ice, add glass top....SHAZAM! You got yourself a kayak fridger-table.
Winning!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have done a few group floats and on some of them there have been inflatables. On group with in flatables put in 1/2 hour ahead of us on paint creek and we passed them at the 1.5 mile mark. 4 hours after we finished the float we were about to go looking for them since it was getting dark when the finaly made it. Too slow no thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Put kayak in living room, fill with ice, add glass top....SHAZAM! You got yourself a kayak fridger-table.
> Winning!


Not sure I could get the fiancee to go for that, but I like your style


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If storage is an issue, consider this. You bring your inflatable home and it is damp and stinky with pond or river water. What are you going to do now? You've got to spread that thing out in the sun and dry it before you can stow it, or it is going to be ruined with mildew.

What's the fiancé going to think when you've got it strung over the shower rod for a few days while that algae and amoeba ridden thing is drying out?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

if this helps: I have Advanced Elements inflatable kayak. These are more expensive, but the performance is very good. They are also very durable and well made. From my small experience with Sea Eagle - the AE kayaks are far, far better for not much more.


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Your Going to have to spend some money to get one that will hang with a Hardshell. 
If you have a Grand to spend, Do it ! You won't be sorry. 
For speed and Tracking that can only compare to a Skinny fiberglass yak, The 2013 sea eagle 385ft is the only thing in the Duckie world that is that fast ! It's 12.6 in length and my hardshell friends are paddling 2 strokes to my 1 just to keep up with me and it tracks better then a Old town or hardshell of similar size. 
If you can't afford to spend the money for a nice IK, then get a Hardshell.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I too am 6'3" 315lbs and looking for a kayak. I have also been debating a Sea Eagle 385ft as it is rated 685lbs and good for 2 people (my son like to fish with me). In looking for a hard kayak, the only SOT fishing kayaks that made me feel comfortable with my weight and that of my gear was the Predator 13. At $1200 for the predator, plus paddle, roof rack, and others, I would be over $1600. The Sea Eagle seems to have great reviews and as I am not going to be doing extreme events, seems to be a valid option.


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

They also have new for 2014 the 385ftg, which has a fishing seat and motor mount option.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> I would go with a short and wide rotomolded(plastic) yak. You could probably stuff a 9 footer in the hatch and let it stick out. Malibu makes a nice one called the Mini X. It's a stable sit on top with a 300lb capacity. The weight is about 40lbs, so it is pretty easy to carry or drag. Check out Austin Kayak for year end model sales. looking at around $500


I load a 12' Nucanoe Frontier on top of the same car. and it weighs 77 lbs empty.


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

I've actually had a vehicle change since my initial post, as I'm now in a 2000 Civic. It's a bit larger than the accent, but unfortunately all my money is tied up in wedding plans for this fall. So, there's no kayak or canoe in my near future...that is unless I can get my fiancée to register at Gander Mountain, and I have an awesomely generous wedding guest haha


----------

